# 2011 Windsport 31D Hydraulic Problems



## richardtribble (May 21, 2013)

I purchased a new 2011 Windsport 31d in July '10 and immediately encountered low voltage problems with my hydraulic leveling system. Thor told me to fast idle my engine to increase voltage which sometimes took more than 5 minutes. On May 9, 2013, my hydraulic pump started pulsating. I called Thor Tech Support and they told me to check the bus breaker on the firewall - there was none. By this time the pump had burned up. latter that day I called Lippert who walked me through. We located the pump in the house battery compartment and it was wired directly to the house batteries with no breaker in line. Lippert said it was wired contrary to their instructions. Thor claims they have wired thousands this way and no one has ever complained they had a problem. I paid to have a new pump, pressure sensor, and breaker installed and a power line run from the breaker to the chassis battery. I now have no low power problems and the system is working exactly as Lippert said it should.

I'm looking for Windsport owners who have experienced or are currently experiencing the same problems to share their experience.

In addition, I'm looking for owners who will inspect their rigs hydraulic wiring to insure that 1) it has a 100 amp bus breaker in line and 2) it is wired to the chassis battery instead of the house batteries. I can assure you it gets expensive making these repairs and Thor refuses to step up to the plate.


----------



## wildcatervin (May 22, 2013)

richard,you might contact Good Sams club and sometimes they will help you out.Hope you are a member.I have a thor 38 and my pump is mounted up front under the hood.Got a diesel so that is where they place all the extras.Mine was leaking and the story they gave me was it was to full,so took a little out and will wait for the heat to build up,thats when it did it last(they say)They did the filling,but try to get GS involved,might help


----------



## richardtribble (May 22, 2013)

Wildcatervin,

Thanks. I am a Good Sam member and have submitted it for assistance. 

Two Questions: Is your system wired to the house batteries or the chassis battery?
Do you have a bus breaker or fuse inline?

Just got a call from Thor. Sending an email with what Lippert said and what I've done along with invoices for the second time.

Thanks and Have a great day


----------



## wildcatervin (May 23, 2013)

Really hard to say but I would think it is to the coach battery as it must be running to work.It has a bus breaker and it has a lot of them.Good luck on the claim with thor,they are supposed to be a good company but when it comes to there money or yours,guess what?Keep trying and you have nothing but time.


----------

